# Crafting with Lavender Biomass



## LavenderLori22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Efficiency underscores most everything I do. 
Living off grid means everything gets used at least twice or is upcycled into something new, or things are dismantled and the parts find new life. 
I'm farming lavender in the Mission Valley of Western Montana. My farm is on my own land now after having suffered a major crop loss as a share cropper in the Rattlesnake Valley in 2009. Believe it or not, I have come up with crafts made of the dead plant twigs. They are beautiful, and sculptural, and were a big hit at the craft shows this year. 
I recently came up with another craft using the stem ends of lavender flowers after the flower buds have been rubbed off. I trim them roughly to a 6 inch length, and use waxed string to weave them into small mats that can be used as drink coasters or placemats. When you set something hot on them they give off a waft of fragrance. 

Pinterest.com/Lavender-Lori-Montana-product-line/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Welcome. You link didn't work for me, but I'd love to see your products.


----------

